# looking for a new game



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Looking at getting one of Tom Clancys games like wildlands or rainbow six.

Any recomendations? Will be used mainly for campaign and co-op campaign modes


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I got the pc version of Wildlands a couple of months back, via a redemption code, so it didn't cost me anything. Only played it single player so far. 

Its visually stunning, if you have a compatible Nvidia video card capable of the Nvidia Gameworks visual effects and the gameplay is OK, but it does have many gameplay bugs, which make it frustrating at times.


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

ill be on xbox one not pc


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I've been playing Sniper Elite 3 (on pc) it's good fun.
Not tried the Co-Op or multiplayer elements though.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I just bought Wildlands and play co-op with my brother, really enjoying it.


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

think im going to get wildlands.

Can you jump between single player and co-op?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Overwatch is amazing check it out  it's a fun Team fPS


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Overwatch is amazing check it out  it's a fun Team fPS


Is it a modern game or future one with aliens?


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

scuba-phil said:


> think im going to get wildlands.
> 
> Can you jump between single player and co-op?


Yes. When you play by yourself, you control 3 other ghosts. 
It's a bit harder only playing with two gamers, you just have to be more stealth!


----------



## phantomx0_1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Dont get rainbow six its gash!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I’ve been playing a lot of TheHunter, it’s a massive time eater. Crossout is another worth considering.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Wildlands single player is very good, hours and hours of entertainment. I love it, i have it on xbox one s.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

If its on PC, get on Arma 3. It's on offer on steam today.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Another fun game, Prison Architect. On PC it was about £4.
Holding on spending a refund until the Steam Xmas sale starting on the 21st. I'm hoping for some decent games. Although, there's not much I fancy!
Maybe Fallout 4 if it comes up for pennies.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Another one here for wildlands. Been playing it for the past month and it's brilliant


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Went back to wildlands after the comments. Nearly completed everything so started mucking around. Really struggling wit convoys on my own


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

GTA had had another big update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

scuba-phil said:


> Went back to wildlands after the comments. Nearly completed everything so started mucking around. Really struggling wit convoys on my own


Shoot the main lorry in the convoy to less than (I think) around 30-50% damage, once it gets to this level it'll pull over. Take out the rest of the bad guys then the lorry is free to tag. Even better if you get a good range on the convoy and make it stop before it gets near you. The enemy won't know where you are so they'll just sit in the crouched position taking cover for you to take them all out 

Just don't use the HTI sniper rifle as it'll destroy the lorry in one shot, what I do is use another well powered sniper rifle, fire 2-3 shots to get the lorry damaged so it stops. Go to my loadout change over to HTI rifle and destroy other convoy vehicles with one shot each 

Clarke.


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

ClarkeG said:


> Shoot the main lorry in the convoy to less than (I think) around 30-50% damage, once it gets to this level it'll pull over. Take out the rest of the bad guys then the lorry is free to tag. Even better if you get a good range on the convoy and make it stop before it gets near you. The enemy won't know where you are so they'll just sit in the crouched position taking cover for you to take them all out
> 
> Just don't use the HTI sniper rifle as it'll destroy the lorry in one shot, what I do is use another well powered sniper rifle, fire 2-3 shots to get the lorry damaged so it stops. Go to my loadout change over to HTI rifle and destroy other convoy vehicles with one shot each
> 
> Clarke.


I have been using the EMP drone on the main lorry and then taking down the escorts. I just seem to always get involved with a passing unidad patrol then masses of reinforcements


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I use a fully-specced G28 sniper rifle for a lot of stuff in Wildlands. Very accurate, decent punch and rapid fire.

The MSR is good against convoys, as it isn't quite as destructive as the HTI.

Game wise, i just picked up The Division for £11 in a recent Steam sale and am really enjoying it, though it is frustratingly complex at times, with all the upgrade options.


----------

